# steering vibration



## Hiker2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i have an 04 altima 3.5 with 178,000, runs great and low maintenance for it's age but having a problem with a steering vibration. The steering wheel jiggles between 60-70 most of the time but there are times when it doesn't. New tires, new rotors and brakes all around, new front struts at 145,000. Vibration is only in the steering wheel. You can't feel it in anywhere else in the car. It rattles bad enough to make the u-joint at the end of the steering column rattle. Turn the wheel in a wide sweeping turn either way on the interstate and the vibration lessens.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several items to check:
- Balance the tires.
- Check for bent wheel.
- Check control arm bushings for wear.
- Check steering rack bushings for wear.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

I got the exact same problem, but not on recall purpose. What can I do about this ??

Used Custom motorcycles || Polaris Atvs || Harley Davidson motorcycles


----------

